# Thanks all!!



## Guest (Sep 1, 2000)

Thanks all for your answers and support!! just got back from having endoscopy...thanks to the arthrotec I have been taking for my FMI now have 2 huge,deep(size of quarters)Ulcers!!!just what I needed FM,IBS,Ulcers, I also have Attention defecit!..oh yea! depressions,and I forget to take my pills!!! god am I a mess!!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i hear ya diamond!!! denny.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Diamond Girl,I am sorry to hear about the ulcer. Even sorrier about the FM but there is a lot of reasearch and new things now. I have some arthritis but ignore stong meds as I also have an ulcer.And I also suffer from attention deficit slightly and am not very organized naturnally so I must work on it. but I wonder if some of the meds might cause it.? I doubt it but it cannot be treated at the same time depression and anxiety can. I do remember to take meds but sometimes have to think to see if I took them. So, I went to Walmart and bought a big 7 day pill case. It is for morning .noon, night and bedtime S thru Monday. With the vitamins it seems I take a lot of stuff lately and hate it. This wya I do not forget to take it and as I have no small children I leave it out on the cabinet or take it to my desk at night , one days worth that is. Try that and it should help you remember to take it. Myt husband keeps his my his toothbrushes so that is his way of remebering as one week set for the meds.. My best way with the AD is to make a list every night of what you want to accomplish the next day. Maybe 4 things/ Cross it off when finished. If you do make it long, you will look at the list later, save them for a few days, and you will see you did not finish the list. Because, if the list is too long, forget it , as you will never finish it . If you get way behind on for instance posting checks or filing. Never say you will do it in one day. Just take a little at a time. I hope all works out than that you can keep everything calm so the IBS and FM will do some better. Ulcer too of course.Sorry about the bad new but it is not so bad as you will just have to take ulcer meds with the other problem. That is, if you have to have the FM rx. My dear aunt has FM so I can feel for you.Have a nice weekend.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Diamondgirl:I guess arthrotec must be an anti-inflammatory med. I know that I can't take those meds unless I take ulcer med with it. There is good treatment for ulcers and as long as I watch what I eat and meds to take I okay. I agree with Trish about the 7 day pill container. That's how I remember. Hang in there and never give up hope.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2000)

Hi Diamondgirl,I'm sorry to hear about the ulcers. Golly, no wonder you were doubled over with pain. Thankfully, I've never had one. I'm assuming this Celebrex I'm taking is something like an anti-inflamatory and when I do take it, I try to remember to take it when I eat something. I've heard some stories about the incidence of taking Celebrex and stomach problems. Even aspirin will do that if you take them on an empty stomach.Hope you get some meds that help and that you'll soon be feeling better. At least you know what you are fighting now.calida


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2000)

good idea trish,but where to put the pill box?...and who refills it? and where do you put your list after you write them? oh yea, where's my Pen?....the add came first, then mix it with the fibro..brain fog, and I spend weeks letting someone else handle my check book! Makes it real hard ..trying to keep track of all those diamonds...so I can keep my job!!


----------

